# My Hamster and mouse family



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all here is the other lot of rascals that are my family....

Ive got 7 spiney mice, 6 fancy mice and 5 winter white hamsters....I havent got pics of all of them as yet but heres some of them!!

Mummy spiney










Daddy spiney










1 of the dark winter white russian dwarf hamsters










1 of the white winter white russian dwarf hamsters










3 fancy mice,,,front one is called badger










Grey fancy mouse called Ghost










brown fancy mouse called esme


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

You're a whizz with photoshop aren't you? 

Cute squeakers!


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute pics.....Love the mouse-bat ehehe


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous, especially your hammies!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

great pics:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing pictures!! You have to tell me what progrman you are using for the effects!


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Amazing pictures!! You have to tell me what progrman you are using for the effects!


I'd love to know also


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

hiya well i dont use photoshop at all!!! i use photscape and photoimpact editing suites"


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

they are all lovely!


----------

